# massey 65



## rackatack123 (Nov 6, 2011)

i have oil in my starter can anybody give me a hint


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi rackatack.
Is the oil engine oil or gearbox oil. 
Ie Is the oil clean or( black engine oil)
The most likely cause of engine oil leaks are the rear engine crankshaft seal It is a two piece "rope seal ,it is fitted inside the two piece seal housing ,also there is a gasket that goes between the engine block and the seal housing ,
Leak two can come from the sump to engine block gasket ,If It is an engine oil leak I would replace both the crankshaft seal and the sump seal, the easiest way to do this is to split the tractor using a trolley jack Make sure you fit wooden wedges between the front axle beam and the axle support housing ,You dont want the engine assembly to ROCK when you are splitting the tractor,Noteon,t forget to remove them when you are done.
When you have the tractor split Give yourself plenty of room to work say 4 feet between the two halves ,make sure you take photo,s for the grandkids ,lets carry on.
Remove the fuel tank and utilising the engine lifting lugs (USE BOTH) on the cylinder head use a chain block to hold the front end up ,then you can remove the sump ( Be carefull its heavy Two man job)and it,s easy to see what you are ,doing try to avoid being underneath the tractor in case you experience a failure of the lifting equipment clean ALL of the old gaskets and cork seals IT IS IMPORTANT THAT YOU REMOVE EVERY BIT The most common cause of failure is leaving a bit of old gasket in there, be very thorough.
When reassembling use gasket adhesive I use Permatex 2 the non hardening one use it sparingly .
If the oil is CLEAN Transmiison oil the leak will most likely be coming from the input housing oil seal. to replace this remove the clutch release fork ,the two setscrews holding the fork pivot shafts are lockwired in place ,cut and remove the wire using a strong open ended spanner undo the two setscrew ,pull the fork out and remove the input housing,
technically the seal replacement requires a special tool to reinstall the new one to the correct depth ,If you measure the depth of the seal before you remove it ,Using a socket you can carefully install the new seal be very careful you dont damage the seal or you will have to split the tractor again.
When you remove the input housing you will most likely notice a small shiny grove on the input shaft where the old seal ran ,if the grove is deep install the seal about 1/8Th inch back from the worn area this allows the seal to run on a new surface and seal better,also check the welch plug /core plug in the top right hand corner of the housing make sure it is not loose .
So You will need a sump gasket set ,Rear crankshaft seal and gasket Tappet cover/rocker cover gasket,Input housing oil seal and gasket ,a tube if permatex or ?.
When reassembling the gearbox input housing coat the threads of the bolts with gasket adhesive this will stop the oil coming out of the bolt threads ,Also check that the gearbox vent ,Under the seat it is a little mushroom thing ,It lets the gearbox breath,make sure its clear, while your at it remove the engine rocker /tappet cover and clean the strainer inside also the engine breather pipe the one that runs down the side of the engine take it of and make sure it is clear 
Again I dont know how mechanical you are but be very careful keep CHILDREN AWAY.
This job needs two adults three are better.
This should be enough to get you out of OR into trouble ,only Joking There you go. 
Good Luck
regards 
Hutch.
P.S 
The starter motor wont rust .


----------



## rackatack123 (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks for info i sent u a friends add on / thanks again bobby


----------



## rackatack123 (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks for info shona13 /


----------

